# Just booked Elara in Las Vegas - Spring Break 2014



## Smokatoke (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, really surprised there was so much inventory for Elara in RCI especially since the reviews are so exceptional. I just booked a 2 bedroom in April during my kids spring break week. Would think this time period would be worth its weight in gold!?

Its interesting that this resort does not come up at all when looking at inventory by regions and dates. You have to specifically search for Elara or D400.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 1, 2013)

Unsold Hilton Inventory ?


----------



## Smokatoke (Jun 1, 2013)

The inventory has been there for weeks though... Still a lot of weeks there too


----------



## AJFLo (Jun 1, 2013)

Smokatoke said:


> Wow, really surprised there was so much inventory for Elara in RCI especially since the reviews are so exceptional. I just booked a 2 bedroom in April during my kids spring break week. Would think this time period would be worth its weight in gold!?
> 
> Its interesting that this resort does not come up at all when looking at inventory by regions and dates. You have to specifically search for Elara or D400.



Man I want to stay at the Elara


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 1, 2013)

*TPU*

Can anyone tell me wha the TPU needed to book Elara in April would be? Interested in comparing it to the cost it is in RCI points.


----------



## moeman (Jul 1, 2013)

27. I just booked April 19-26


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 1, 2013)

moeman said:


> 27. I just booked April 19-26



Is that for the 2 bedroom?


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Unsold Hilton Inventory ?



It has to be Hilton inventory as no Wastegate inventory from that resort goes to RCI, only Hilton. Assume that this means you'd also be getting the new Hilton style units. You are better off all around! No Wastegate to deal with, the new units, Hilton and RCI.  Going from worst to best within the same resort!


----------



## moeman (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes. 27 is for the 2 bedroom.I had to search using the resort code to find the availability.  It didn't show up when I did a search for Las Vegas


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow!  It must be set up wrong on RCI.  I'm seeing the same thing (not visible searching by region).  Plus, if you click the link for area information, it's blank.

That's probably part of the reason why the inventory is sitting there so long.  Nobody can find it.


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 1, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Wow!  It must be set up wrong on RCI.  I'm seeing the same thing (not visible searching by region).  Plus, if you click the link for area information, it's blank.
> 
> That's probably part of the reason why the inventory is sitting there so long.  Nobody can find it.



The insider tips on TUG is one of the best reasons to be part of TUG as these rooms retail at $600+ a night... Cant wait to see this place!


----------



## lamb (Jul 1, 2013)

Would the Elara or the Flamingo property be a better choice in Vegas?  Are both on the strip?  I recall (I think) where the Flamingo would be but I don't recall the Elara existing when I was last in Vegas.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 1, 2013)

lamb said:


> Would the Elara or the Flamingo property be a better choice in Vegas?  Are both on the strip?  I recall (I think) where the Flamingo would be but I don't recall the Elara existing when I was last in Vegas.



  Elara is the former Wastegate Tower of Terror/Planet Hollywood. It has only been in Hilton inventory since March when they had some units finished to Hilton standards rather than the prior failed Wastegate look /feel. The location is one of the best as it is right next to the strip directly across the street from the Marriott Grand Chateau.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 2, 2013)

The associated hotel/casino used to be The Aladin

Stayed there while it was going through the format change

I believe it was the first year the Miss America show had moved from New Jersey happening at the same time.


----------



## NKN (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting..have to change my search methods in RCI.  Basic question...where do I find the Insider Tips on Tug?  Thanks.  NKN


----------



## Smokatoke (Jul 2, 2013)

NKN said:


> Interesting..have to change my search methods in RCI.  Basic question...where do I find the Insider Tips on Tug?  Thanks.  NKN



You've gotten a free one already 

Becoming a member allows you access to the Sightings/Distressed area of the forum where things like this and inventory finds for popular vacations like Disney are posted. Also reading TUG daily uncovers a lot of those nuggets as well...


----------



## SeattleAl (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the tip. I just booked the week before Memorial Day 2014.


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

I couldn't find the elara on RCI.


----------



## DAman (Jul 19, 2013)

*Do advanced search*



Pompeyboy said:


> I couldn't find the elara on RCI.



You have to do an advanced search and enter keyword Elara. Then hit search. You will come up with 2014 availability.


----------



## Pompeyboy (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks daman.


----------

